# Headlight question(s)



## miikey g (Jan 7, 2008)

alright i purchased a 2005 maxima se 3.5 last month. The headlight bulb's have blown, one on each side. The bigger regular bulb on the driver side and the fog bulb on the passeneger side. I am handy with car's but i cant seem to find an easy was to get to the bulb's. 
1.Do i have to take the front bumper off? 
2.Is there and D.I.Y on how to properly do this?


Thanks in advance


----------



## Terrentius (Dec 17, 2007)

Well, you can take out the air intake housing for the drivers side, but for the passesngers side that is a little more difficult. As to the manual, you are gonna have to drop the front bumper. It is no big thing...just the first time is a little daunting but after that it is all good.

Give yourself about 2-3 hours for the first time. Good luck.


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

You absolutely do not have to pull the bumper. Just pull back the front part of the wheel liner for the fog light. And the IPDM for pass side bulb.


----------

